# Price gouging on fruit



## Imbri (Mar 27, 2019)

Has anyone else seen incredibly high prices on fruit - even the common ones - since the fruit goals challenge started? I've seen a few people buy out my boxes then turn around and resell them for 10x as much. 1000 bells for 10 apples is ridiculous.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 27, 2019)

I noticed that a few days ago, I sell 3 for 100 bells, 6 for 200 etc of common items ( I think it isn't too bad) and I'm checking my 'friends' boxes to find lemons or whatnot and they have grapes that they bought from me 2 for 500 bells!
Making money is making money but Greed is a character flaw, guys.


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 27, 2019)

Pretty sure I did this a few times without even realizing it cause I usually set max price for stuff lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

I would just normally sell fruits for the cheapest price. if an apple was 20 bells each, i would sell 10 for 200 bells.


----------



## Tohru (Mar 29, 2019)

I noticed the same thing.
I always judge people so hard whenever I see them putting ridiculous prices on their market box items >3< Like, do they really think people will pay that much for such cheap items?


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 29, 2019)

I normally sell 2 for 50 of all of my items, but I did have to raise the price on fruit a bit this past week because I couldn't keep up with the demand at one point, so I believe I was selling 3 for 100 or 2 for 100 at one point just to slow the purchases a bit. Once my stock pile was back up I lowered the prices back down, and I'm still selling out of fruit every few hours XD. 

Anyhoo, I'm sitting on around 5 million bells that have no other purpose than to craft the ridiculously priced golden series (and I can honestly say I don't think I want to spend the sparkle stones), so I didn't mind that fruit prices got a bit higher around the time of the fruit goals. Not everyone started when I did, so I know there are players who might be in need of bells. Ultimately, it's their market box, if they put max prices on their items, it's a risk they are willing to take and it will either sell or it wont. Buyers can choose to buy from someone with a better deal, so at the end of the day it isn't really hurting anyone. I say live and let live


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 29, 2019)

I noticed it too, it's usually from the random people I be running into. 
I've been selling mines super cheap, like always


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 29, 2019)

Yeah I did that too but they sold super fast so I see no problem.

I'm around level 90 and have around 200-300k bells most of the time, so I don't think that's expensive.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 29, 2019)

I did not notice this, but I do not tend to buy common items like fruit from the market boxes unless it is grapes or lemons. I am also always rich in this game so I don't really care what they cost. I do avoid the rare fish and bugs that sell for like 15 k though. It is easy enough to catch rare fish myself because their shadow is so obvious.


----------



## Chiana (Apr 1, 2019)

Tohru said:


> I noticed the same thing.
> I always judge people so hard whenever I see them putting ridiculous prices on their market box items >3< Like, do they really think people will pay that much for such cheap items?



I will pay high prices now and then to long-time friends who have maybe shared bugs in garden events, or regularly give kudos and help at the quarry, or even if I see an especially interesting cabin or campsite layout.  I have a good supply now of bells so it is my way of sharing with them.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 2, 2019)

I noticed this, then someone I know irl brought up somethin quite eye opening.

So, my native fruit is grapes, and I put all my stuff dirt cheap. I try to keep grapes in my box stocked. I'm the only one in the house who has grapes, the other 2 are lychees. Since grapes are their not native fruit, they can buy my dirt cheap grapes, sell them OUT OF THEIR POCKET and make a profit. People are making a profit from their pockets by buying dirt cheap not their local fruit and reselling it.

I'm a salty person, the kind who doesn't like when one person will raid my entire box. So the fact that they will buy my grapes, then sell for profit, when someone else could use them to give to an animal? Not having it. This is why I now make my grapes as high as they can be. Plus bells are so unnecessary, but it's really to prevent people making a profit off of them.


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2019)

I haven't really noticed alot of people with ridiculous prices.

Personally i just set them at their lowest since I already have a high amount of bells.


----------



## kemdi (Apr 3, 2019)

I try not to put up fruit that I buy from other people. I'll do it sometimes, to share with other people who don't have anyone with grapes or lemons on their list, but generally I try to avoid it. I always put up lychees pretty cheap though. I don't care if people make a profit off of them, it just doesn't matter to me, since I'll always get more anyway.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 3, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I noticed this, then someone I know irl brought up somethin quite eye opening.
> 
> So, my native fruit is grapes, and I put all my stuff dirt cheap. I try to keep grapes in my box stocked. I'm the only one in the house who has grapes, the other 2 are lychees. Since grapes are their not native fruit, they can buy my dirt cheap grapes, sell them OUT OF THEIR POCKET and make a profit. People are making a profit from their pockets by buying dirt cheap not their local fruit and reselling it.
> 
> I'm a salty person, the kind who doesn't like when one person will raid my entire box. So the fact that they will buy my grapes, then sell for profit, when someone else could use them to give to an animal? Not having it. This is why I now make my grapes as high as they can be. Plus bells are so unnecessary, but it's really to prevent people making a profit off of them.



I thought that was the entire point of the native fruit. 

The way to make money fast on the gamecube version was pretty much the same thing. Fruit always = money in AC


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 5, 2019)

I don't think 1000 bells for ten apples is ridiculous. With how fast you get money, and the fact that you can only get some fruit by buying it, I think it is worth it. I usually sell five lemons for 5, and five common fruit for 250. I think the cost people put on some of the fish is ridiculous, even though the game lets them. That is because I find it isn't worth it because the friendship meter doesn't go up enough when you give fish to the villagers to warrant that high of a price.


----------

